# Movie Ticket Prices Going Up This Weekend



## illmatic (Mar 25, 2010)

> Hope you weren't planning on buying popcorn at the movies this weekend, because you might not have any cash left after you pay for your higher-priced tickets.
> 
> A report in Barron's states that, because year-to-date box office receipts are up 10% from the same time frame last year, theaters are jacking up their prices, especially on 3D films.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

So they are making both 2D and 3D prices higher? 

Yea, ain't falling for the gimmick. Seeing How to Train Your Dragon with my little bro, in 2D, still cheaper than that shit 3D.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 25, 2010)

a average 4.1% increase in ticket prices for 2D movies this weekend


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 25, 2010)

Movie ticket sales going down this weekend.


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Movie ticket sales going down this weekend.





I don't think my theater will be one of them. Probably still $7.00 here.


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 25, 2010)

I thought they increased. I go to the movies almost every friday usually at an 11pm movie, when I saw Cop-Out it was $7.50 opening day. I saw Repo-Men last week it was $8.50

Motherfuckers


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2010)

Chee said:


> I don't think my theater will be one of them. Probably still $7.00 here.


 Movies here are 10.50 or something. You assholes got it easy. 


And that's before this alleged price increase.


----------



## ez (Mar 26, 2010)

i already pay $11 to watch movies

can they rly charge me that much more? jesus


----------



## The Boss (Mar 26, 2010)

Shit... I hope we still have that $5 deal M-Th here... or I will rage.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 26, 2010)

i pay 9 bucks..6 bucks if i go to one of those crappy theaters.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 26, 2010)

Screw this shit, I still remember when a ticket's price was just £2.50


----------



## Koi (Mar 26, 2010)

This is why I go on half-price night unless it's something I REALLY want to see.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 26, 2010)

it is 6.50 where i live it and it had just went up to 6.50 last years from 5.50


----------



## Chee (Mar 26, 2010)

I need to make sure I have money for Kick-Ass. I'm running out of cash here.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2010)

Chee said:


> I need to make sure I have money for Kick-Ass. I'm running out of cash here.


 Running out of cash?  I don't remember what that feels like. I got so much money.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 26, 2010)

Film Rule 101

- You don't need to see Films when you've watched the Trailer
- You watch the Trailer you don't need to see the Film


----------



## Chee (Mar 26, 2010)

^^ Yea, I bet you're satisfied with Inception's trailer then. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Running out of cash?  I don't remember what that feels like. I got so much money.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2010)

Unlike some people, I am not stingy with my money. I will take you to the movies for the low, low price of sleeping with me.


----------



## Chee (Mar 26, 2010)

Alright, then I'll call the cops and steal the rest of your money while they are handcuffing you. :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2010)

No you won't, the age of consent in Colorado is 17.


----------



## Chee (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh, darn. 
I'll just knock you out and steal the money then.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2010)

Do I get to sees you nekkid first?


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 26, 2010)

I have a free movie ticket that's good till like June or July this summer. :ho  But yeah, I remember when tickets were like $6-7 during matinee and then went up to like $8-9 during the evening showtimes.


----------



## Chee (Mar 26, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Do I get to sees you nekkid first?



Nope, since you retracted the offer.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 26, 2010)

I hope they jack up the 3D tickets so only idiots go to it, and thus they only make 3D movies for idiots and leave the actually good ones alone.  If they make Crazy Heart 2 3D, I'd fucking kill someone.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 26, 2010)

Not all 3D movies are bad, some are actually good like AVATAR was.


----------



## Chee (Mar 26, 2010)

Batman 3 might get hit by the 3D train. :|

I seriously hope not, Nolan isn't a big fan of 3D.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 26, 2010)

Gooba said:


> I hope they jack up the 3D tickets so only idiots go to it, and thus they only make 3D movies for idiots and leave the actually good ones alone.  If they make Crazy Heart 2 3D, I'd fucking kill someone.


You don't want to see Clash of the Titans in 3D?!?


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 26, 2010)

Don't know bout everyone else, but I do.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 26, 2010)

so do i. y u b h8ing on 3-D?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2010)

After seeing a couple movies in 3D, I never want to see another one in my entire life. It just doesn't add anything to the experience for me.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 26, 2010)

> Not all 3D movies are bad, some are actually good like AVATAR was.



Theres like two 3D movies out and only Avatar used the 3D well.

Clash of the Titans wan not made for 3D, thus there won't be any difference between the 2D and 3D versions, don't fall for it because you'll end up paying more and the only thing you'll get is a headache.


----------



## Chee (Mar 26, 2010)

Well, my ticket prices are the same. Paid $7.00 for How to Train Your Dragon in 2D, matinée.


----------



## Koi (Mar 26, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Unlike some people, I am not stingy with my money. I will take you to the movies for the low, low price of sleeping with me.



Okay I'll share the bed but NO SEX.  Just make sure to scoot over to make room for the stuffed animals.


----------



## Chee (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey, hey, Koi. That invite was for me.


----------



## Koi (Mar 26, 2010)

Fine, you two can have the bed!

Seriously though, be considerate of the stuffed animals. <3


----------



## Chee (Mar 26, 2010)

Ohohoho, those stuffed animals will be put to good use. :ho


----------



## Cair (Mar 26, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Movies here are 10.50 or something. You assholes got it easy.
> 
> 
> And that's before this alleged price increase.



10.50 for a ticket?! Well, _shit_. That sucks fucking balls. >: /
Especially with the increase.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 26, 2010)

Cair said:


> 10.50 for a ticket?! Well, _shit_. That sucks fucking balls. >: /
> Especially with the increase.



might as well wait for the dvd


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2010)

From a financial standpoint... this is a good idea.  Demand is up across the board.  Revenue continues to climb.

If I were a major film executive... there would be another major change that I would propose.  This is sort of a radical idea, but I consider it an effective one.

Movies generally make about 95% of their money during the Friday-Sunday period.  I would suggest closing theaters from Monday-Thursday.  This would cut operating costs and it would drive up ticket demand on the weekend.  People would start scalping tickets for the popular new releases.  This idea works quite well with the ticket price idea.

As a consumer, I would hate it.  But it's a genius idea for those involved in the film industry.


----------



## Chee (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey, don't give them ideas. 

I need to see my movies during Mon-Thur.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 27, 2010)

Definitely Mon-Thur when you can. I paid $11 something for my 3D ticket to see AVATAR. It sucks when you have to buy more than two tickets, then you're looking at $30-40 something depending on the number of tickets you're purchasing.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2010)

I hope it doesn't make me sound like an elitist.  But there have been too many teenagers and too much white trash at my theater lately.  Maybe a slight uptick in ticket prices will price out the riff raff?  I'd prefer for these sort of unsavory characters to not be around.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank goodness for the internet.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 28, 2010)

> I hope it doesn't make me sound like an elitist. But there have been too many teenagers and too much white trash at my theater lately.



This is the reason I stopped going to the cinema on weekend, the amount of jackasses that would pollute the place was ridiculous. Phones going off, casual and loud talking, not to mention all the popcorn wasted by being thrown everywhere. I hate my local multiplex. 

Even if I go earlier theres always some honry teens making out everywhere


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Even if I go earlier theres always some honry teens making out everywhere


When horny teens make out... I stare.  It doesn't matter if it's the mall, the bowling alley, or the movie theater.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 28, 2010)

> When horny teens make out... I stare. It doesn't matter if it's the mall, the bowling alley, or the movie theater



The worst was when I went to watch Matrix Revolutions, these two horny teens were practically having sex 4 seat away from me, I was incredibly uncomfortable for 1 minute and a half


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 28, 2010)

The next movie I plan to see in theaters is Kick Ass, so hopefully when I go I'll find that I'm not in one of the areas that has been affected by this ticket inflation.

The usual price for me is $8.00. And I can get the special discount with my college ID.


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 30, 2010)

Great, the price for adults boosted up to $11.00. I hate the person who thought this was a good idea.

But I always buy the kids tickets though since the people who check the tickets and tells what number you should go too never pay attention


----------

